# Sheepshead



## Sharkintrey25 (May 31, 2012)

Is it legal to use sheepshead for bait? I see alot of people use them but I was wondering since they are considered a game fish


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Sheepshead are NOT a game fish

It is legal to use sheepheads as bait.

There are a lot of fish that have lenght limits that are not game fish. Flounder, black drum, mullet,,,etc..... There is a list of game fish in the TPWD handbook.

Or you can go to this link for the list of game fish.
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/regulations/fish_hunt/fish/definitions.phtml


----------



## Sharkintrey25 (May 31, 2012)

Thanks man I was just wondering. I was always to scared to use them cause I didn't know


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

You still have to obey the length and bag limits if you are going to use them for bait. You can't use a 13" sheepshead for bait.


----------



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

both correct. Shockingly you can actually use red snapper as bait as it's not a game fish. Here's your list of game fish. Everything else is fair game, but you must not have more than possession limit if your fishing. 

Game Fish (includes hybrids or subspecies of fish on this list):

Bass: Guadalupe, largemouth, smallmouth, spotted, striped, white, yellow
Catfish: blue, channel, flathead
Cobia
Crappie: black, white
Mackerel: king, Spanish
Marlin: blue, white
Pickerel
Red drum
Sailfish
Sauger
Seatrout, spotted
Sharks
Snook
Spearfish, longbill
Swordfish, broadbill
Tarpon
Tripletail
Trout: brown, rainbow
Wahoo
Walleye


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I would rather eat a Sheephead


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that a possession limit for everyone in the group is plenty of bait! LOL!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

fishingcacher said:


> I would rather eat a Sheephead


Me too but you clean it. LOL!!


----------



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

ComeFrom? said:


> Me too but you clean it. LOL!!


x2 I've done far too many this month :headknock.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

I think that qualifies as a 'mess' of sheepshead.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks like they found the flock.


----------



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

lol, I think including throwbacks we went through 1500-2000 this past month. On one of the trips we left with 125 of them and it was easily a 1-4 keeper/throwback ratio.


----------



## Sharkintrey25 (May 31, 2012)

Dang that's alot of sheeps man. Where at


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

HuntinforTail said:


> You still have to obey the length and bag limits if you are going to use them for bait. You can't use a 13" sheepshead for bait.


Not saying your wrong. Just asking for clarification. Is this true for crab? I have seen undersize crab used for bait before. Was that illegal?


----------



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

Charlie in TX said:


> Not saying your wrong. Just asking for clarification. Is this true for crab? I have seen undersize crab used for bait before. Was that illegal?


I read up on that a while back, I believe it is. I also believe females with eggs are off limits regardless if they are of size.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Charlie in TX said:


> Not saying your wrong. Just asking for clarification. Is this true for crab? I have seen undersize crab used for bait before. Was that illegal?


Great question. I was aware you can use undersize crabs for bait but didnt know the exact law.

Here is what I found on it. See red.



> *Crab and Ghost Shrimp Regulations*
> 
> *NOTE: *It is unlawful to place, fish, or leave a crab trap or crab trap component in the coastal waters of the state from February 15-24, 2013.
> 
> ...


----------



## nagel67 (Oct 28, 2012)

Bet someone had fun cleaning.


----------



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

nagel67 said:


> Bet someone had fun cleaning.


yeah yeah lol. nothin like 2 hours on the cleaning table. :headknock It's starting to die down. We did 35 keepers yesterday am with 150+ throwbacks then about 13 keepers with 100+ throwbacks in the afternoon


----------

